# Announcement: Post Editing Time Limit



## Andy R (Feb 18, 2009)

Dear Community,

I wanted to post an announcement to keep you all in the loop about a setting change that was made to protect our community.  As some of you know (or may not) we have recently had some issues with some disgruntled members who's access to DC was terminated after they continually violated our Community Rules (link).  Unfortunately this small group of members continues to spread misinformation and continue to try and disrupt our community.  They have been sending PMs, signing up with new accounts, and other odds and ends in order to spread hateful messages about our community and false information about the actions of our Mod/Admin team.  It's very sad to see a community being polarized by a few upset former members and we hope that things will calm down and we can all get along as soon as possible.

That being said we were reported to some abuse by a former member to go back and edit their old posts.  This defacing of information from the conversations of our community ruins the continuity of the discussions.  In order to prevent further destruction to our community we have had to enable an edit post time limit.  This means that once you make a post you will have 20 minutes to edit the post.  If you need to change something beyond that time please Private Message a Mod or Admin and we will be happy to make the change for you.

Please note that I understand this is a case where a few bad apples spoils the bunch and it's not fair to the majority of our members who follow our Community Rules.  I am working to find a solution that should prevent the historical archives from being defaced while at the same time allowing members to make a limited amount of edits within a 24 hour period.  This solution is not built but something we will try to build in the next couple months.

Thanks for understanding and your continued support of our Community.  We look forward to many more years of kind respectful cooking and foodie discussions with all of our wonderful members!


----------



## Lucia-mia (Feb 18, 2009)

> As some of you know (or may not) we have recently had some issues with some disgruntled members who's access to DC was terminated after they continually violated our Community Rules (link).


 
Whereabouts is the link to the rules these days? It's still on the blue band at the bottom of the page in version 1 but I don't see it anywhere in the new skin.


----------



## Andy R (Feb 18, 2009)

I have to edit the footer and put the links back in the location they used to be in.  Until I get that done they can be found on the left side (see attachment).  I will be working to tweak those fonts so there is more contrast making them easier to see.

Thanks for reading the Community Rules, it seems sometimes that no one wants to read them.  They are pretty basic and a nice guideline to help us keep the peace among so many diverse members.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Feb 18, 2009)

Andy, having witnessed what you are talking about, I fully understand the need for the change and I appreciate all your efforts to keep DC the great place it's always been.


----------



## hljhuhu (Apr 17, 2009)

Wow! I’ve never heard of this before and I think they’re awesome!


----------

